

Ask HN: What currency is best for a UK startup to charge in? - swanify

So i've been working hard on my startup, and i'm now ready to see if i can convert some of these beta users into hard cash.<p>But which currency should i display on my pricing page?<p>The product really doesn't have any territorial boundaries, and i've chosen a payment processor that can handle £ or $, but i just wondered what people's thoughts were on this?<p>My thoughts are that globally $ is better, but we're based in the UK so would people expect a price in £, would that put off other countries?<p>General thoughts please :)
======
bdfh42
As you will have to charge VAT to EU based users (assuming you intend to make
more than the UK VAT annual floor) you will need to present different prices
to different markets in any case.

Given that you thus can't present a single price and allow the card processor
to manage the currency conversion then you might just as well quote prices in
at least 2 currencies (but Euros might be worth adding to make 3)

~~~
swanify
Very good point hadn't thought about that! Thanks

